# Treadmill writing desk: Question for those of you who have it :)



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm almost decided to build myself one of those, because I love to walk long distances adn am tired of sitting all day while writing. Can I ask if yours is DIY or a factory build one? Is it hard to type on it? And if you have a DIY one, which type of treadmill are you using - the motorized one or the magnetic one?

My neighbour is selling his treadmill, so I am thinking I could just buy it and build myself a new workspace 

Thank you


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you seen these under desk ellipticals? 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_fb_0_13?url=search-alias%3Dsporting&field-keywords=under+desk+elliptical&sprefix=under+desk+el%2Cdigital-text%2C826


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine is DIY, as in, I laid a piece of wood that was sitting in my garage over the bars.

BUT, I could do that because the arms of my treadmill are long and perfectly flat. It was just too easy.

Mine is a motorized, mega-expensive, and overly bell'd and whistled hand-me-down from my ex in-laws who like to spend money on things they will use for six months.

But I was at Academy the other day and looked at them. About 1/3 would be easy to convert--long flat arms and more dainty than the monstrosity I have to deal with. It literally takes up the space of a sofa. But it was FREE!

I would not have room for both the huge treadmill AND a huge desk contraption going around it. So piece of wood it is.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Mary, thank you for the link, but this kind of exercise is just not enough. I really need a walking desk or nothing.



TexasGirl: Thanks. Mine should be quite foldable and cheap-ish (well, it's still a monstrozity) and I wanted to build a desk on the arms just like you did. If I don't like it, I might sell the treadmill later. It's a motorized no-name brand, but I guess when you are using it only for walking, there is no need for super expensive running treadmills.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm really interested in this. TexasGirl, what speed do you walk? Was it hard to get used to? How do you feel after an hour or two on the thing (not to mention a day)? My husband and I are moving next week, but once we get settled into our new house I'm thinking about scouting around for a used treadmill for just this reason. I'm paranoid about all the sitting I do.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

People said to walk at 45 minute mile. I tried that and couldn't hack it, so I sped up to a 30 minute mile. (Level 2 on mine.) I also incline slightly to give me a natural "lean" forward to be closer to my laptop. This increases your calorie burn too. I walk 2-3 hours a day and burn about 200 calories an hour. It's significant. I am starving by dinner as I've generally burned through breakfast and lunch.

I've been treadmill desking for two weeks now (9 sessions.)  The only thing I'm contending with is mild back pain. I am probably hunching my upper back/neck some to read fine things on the screen. I should raise my laptop up and get an external keyboard. It was my goal last week, but it didn't get done.

I just take a couple ibuprofen if it's going to bother me and move on.

Side note: Yesterday I decided to *GASP* go out in the real world and run/walk.

My running ability had not lessened even though I had not been running for two weeks. And I could walk FOREVER. I only went in because I was too bored to do it any longer and I wasn't getting any writing done!! 

I walked at about twice the speed of my treadmill desk, 15 minute mile instead of 30. But the improvement was marked.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Great information, thank you! I live in Wisconsin where it is currently below 0. Staying reasonably fit in the winter is a challenge; this could really help.


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

I built one out of inch and a quarter PVC pipe. If you get a PVC pipe cutter, it's pretty easy. Just add a small screw to the joints and it will be pretty steady. The sides are long rectangles with one crossbar in front and two in the back. I don't like writing while using it, but it's great for editing.

I also work at a stand up desk made from a table and legs I picked up at IKEA.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to do the makeshift desk thing on my treadmill, but it was a little wobbly and awkward, so I mostly ended up using it as a rack to dry my clothes. I'm REALLY lazy. I had to make my treadmill desk as convenient as humanly possible or else I wouldn't use it. 

I ended up buying a big fancy desk on Amazon instead. I love it, and it's sturdy enough that I can rest my elbows on it and continue typing when I'm fatigued. I've averaged two hours of walking a day on it for the past two weeks. MUCH better than the whopping zero hours of walking I was doing beforehand.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I made my own too. Well, my husband did it. We bought a lap desk and then attached it to the treadmill with zip ties.

Then I got on the sewing machine and sewed up some pouches to attach to the arms to hold all my "stuff" I like to keep handy.


----------



## Gina Horkey (Jan 22, 2013)

This has been really helpful!  I may have to have my hubby rig something up as I start the editing process on my first novel.  Thanks for posting the question and for all of the feedback.  I ran my first marathon 10/21/12 and have been having a hard time balancing work/working out/being a mommy/writing, so this could be a perfect solution to part of it;-)  This is my first comment on Kindleboards, but I've been stalking for about a week.  Love the forums!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

You people are brilliiant! Lap desk and zip ties!

Welcome, Gina!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow this is an interesting thread! I don't think I could concentrate on writing while I'm working out like that so something like this would be hard for me to do x_x


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I get my best ideas when I'm doing something, especially talking a long walk nowhere and back. My last walking trip took 14 kilometers with a writer friend and we outlined two complete books as we walked and talked. XD

I'll be probably buying this one on the weekend: http://www.expats.cz/prague/czech-classified-server/for-sale-household-items/sports-equipment-general/35424-treadmill-jk-exer-talent-7400.html The price is acceptable - a little higher than I planned to spend, but it looks easily changeable into a desk and it is foldable with a wide belt, so I think I'll go for it


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got a new treadmill over the holidays, I just wish I'd heard about these before. Right now I'm watching TV while I use the treadmill and it would be nice to get an extra hour of writing time in instead. I'll have to try the lap desk / zip ties idea. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

"Treadmill desking"-- never heard of this, but I like the idea. Of course, my dog would be one unhappy camper!  

TexasGirl, for the back/eye strain, can you bump up the font size to make it easier to read?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a fantastic idea! My hamstrings and glutes tighten up from sitting so much and I get hamstring tendinitis and sometimes piriformis syndrome (similar to sciatica). This is a much better alternative to getting a different job.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Story: http://www.yaindie.com/2013/01/introducing-tread-puter-writing-books.html

To answer the OP, it's motorized and it's a NordicTrack with the extra-long track (my husband is giant tall).

So far, I've been doing maximum 1 hour, usually at level 2, as level 1 makes me too unbalanced. I have long legs (I'm 5'10), so my natural gait is faster than the average woman.

I have a wireless keyboard that's separate from the laptop. I can't type with my arms raised higher than the elbows at a 90 degree angle or my shoulders die. I take the wireless keyboard to coffee shops, too, and put the laptop on the table and the keyboard on my lap.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a good idea. But I'd have to figure out how to attach something to hold the twenty or so books I keep beside my laptop to look things up. I haven't figured that one out yet, but I love the idea.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Remember to keep dimensions in mind. I bought a slightly used TrekDesk (http://trekdesk.com/trekdesk) last weekend, inspired by SM on another thread, but I failed to appreciate that it plus the treadmill would consume 30 square feet (6' wide x 5' long) of office. So I've had to do a complete cleaning and reorg of my space. I'm almost ready to bring up the treadmill, though. I do feel sorry for my garbage and recycling man today...


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

The TrekDesk is indeed insanely, ridiculously huge. But it's good! My office needed the cleaning.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> It's a good idea. But I'd have to figure out how to attach something to hold the twenty or so books I keep beside my laptop to look things up. I haven't figured that one out yet, but I love the idea.


Bookshelf parallel to treadputer? Stick treadputer in a corner and hand shelves on the wall next to it? Maybe with a built in bookrest? (Library style.)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

williamvw said:


> Remember to keep dimensions in mind. I bought a slightly used TrekDesk (http://trekdesk.com/trekdesk) last weekend, inspired by SM on another thread, but I failed to appreciate that it plus the treadmill would consume 30 square feet (6' wide x 5' long) of office. So I've had to do a complete cleaning and reorg of my space. I'm almost ready to bring up the treadmill, though. I do feel sorry for my garbage and recycling man today...


Wow, that Trek Desk is ... HUGE. But it would hold my books. *ponder ponder*

I'm very tempted.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Mathew Reuther said:


> Bookshelf parallel to treadputer? Stick treadputer in a corner and hand shelves on the wall next to it? Maybe with a built in bookrest? (Library style.)


That would involve insane activities such as putting my books away instead of having them sitting next to me with 50 pieces of paper stuck in each so I can (supposedly) later find the reference I'm sure I'll need.

ETA: Which of course end up being NOT the reference I need since I need another reference entirely which takes me half an hour to find.


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been thinking about trying this, and all the posts have inspired me to try building my own.  I already have a treadmill.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's another option for those of you who are pressed for space:
http://www.amazon.com/FitDesk-FD-X-Semi-Recumbent-Pedal-Desk/dp/B003JTLJFY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358888551&sr=8-1&keywords=fitdesk

It's very compact, and it needs to be, because when I am lawyering, I generally have papers everywhere--so my FitDesk shares space in a home office with three full-sized desks! (Husband also lawyers from home) I only use it for fiction writing and screwing around on the internet.

And to answer the question everyone seems to ask, yes, my butt does eventually get numb.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Ooo, my treadmill has flat, even bars... and a layer of dust. This could be just what I needed.

I don't have a laptop, but I could hook up my tablet to my regular keyboard and make some magic happen, perhaps.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

I want one of these! http://www.amazon.com/Lifespan-Premium-Treadmill-Computer-Desk/dp/B007ZQUXOU

$1600 though. Wow.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad everyone is feeling so inspired!

I'm on the desk now. 42:46 in at 2 mph and 175 calories and 1.4 miles.

No writing yet, but about to check the conversion on a Smash upload I did earlier today. Then I'll read over the opening to a new story hubby wrote yesterday (we're writing together now--will we need 2 tread desks Nah. He's 6'5" and 160 pounds. Every time he exercises, I have to bake a pie so he won't become 2-dimensional.)


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow. This is all inspiring/intimidating. I think I'll go for a walk now.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Candar said:


> I'm almost decided to build myself one of those, because I love to walk long distances adn am tired of sitting all day while writing. Can I ask if yours is DIY or a factory build one? Is it hard to type on it? And if you have a DIY one, which type of treadmill are you using - the motorized one or the magnetic one?
> 
> My neighbour is selling his treadmill, so I am thinking I could just buy it and build myself a new workspace
> 
> Thank you


I use a treadmill while working. I have a commercial design now, but for a couple of years I used one of those hospital style over-bed adjustable height tables that are used by bedridden patients.










I removed the wheels and it just managed to slide in under the treadmill. Quite effective.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

This is my baby:

















Proper desk, no temporary stuff! I love my treadmill desk so much. I had no idea everyone else was doing it! I've had mine set up since the start of 2012.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

I just want to say that I love this thread, not for its health merits, but because it's the only place I know where I could openly discuss writing on a treadmill and not be looked at like I was a freak. The people here *get it* and understand the need because they're in the exact same situation. That's awesome.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> This is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I packing my bags and moving in. That ** is awesome.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> This is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. I like that your keyboard tray is separate from the monitor level. I need to elevate my monitor somehow so it's closer to eye level, I think.


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
I have a cabinet in front of the treadmill that I put the laptop and monitor on. I only use a board across the angled treadmill handles with blocks that I cut to level the board for the keyboard and mouse plus some space on the side for a few papers/clipboard. By only having the $5 keyboard and $5 mouse on the desk surface I'm not worried about something getting broken. Also the regular keyboard is a lot easier to type on than the typical laptop "90% wide" keyboard.
.
I type at two and a half to three and a half miles an hour on a twelve percent grade. I figured I walked 150 to 175 miles on the vampire trilogy alone last year. 
.
.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> This is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love your setup!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah it was super important for me to set up my monitors at eye level, as I hated looking down and slouching.

I got my desk from Ikea:


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> Yeah it was super important for me to set up my monitors at eye level, as I hated looking down and slouching.
> 
> I got my desk from Ikea:


Thanks! I am going to have to make a trip to Ikea. That is just too cool.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

I just realized: treadmills consume insane ammounts of electricity, is that right? Or is it not as bad when using for walking only? I intend to use it at least for 4 hours every day, probably longer O___o


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

This whole thread is blowing my mind. Can safely say I've nothing thought of making a desk on my treadmill before. Probably because I have the coordination of a two-legged pony and two chipped ankles prevent me from walking on a treadmill for more than an hour at 3mph. 

Then again, I approach my hour on the treadmill as "me time" and pop in my ipod and just totally zone out. 

there are some seriously killer setups here though. I will now go back through and look at them again whilst wondering how y'all use them without constantly falling down / breaking everything.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

This guy is my new hero. He bought the same Ikea Fredrik desk from eBay and a $250 treadmill. Then made an entire website about it: http://www.treadmilldeskdiary.com/


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Thanks! I am going to have to make a trip to Ikea. That is just too cool.


They don't sell that exact model anymore. They shortened the Fredrik. Check craigslist or ebay for the old Fredrik model or the Jerker.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

L.T. Ryan said:


> They don't sell that exact model anymore. They shortened the Fredrik. Check craigslist or ebay for the old Fredrik model or the Jerker.


Yeah, I noticed. That sucks


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

too bad we cant make the energy while walking/cycling.

sylvia


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

Candar said:


> I just realized: treadmills consume insane ammounts of electricity, is that right? Or is it not as bad when using for walking only? I intend to use it at least for 4 hours every day, probably longer O___o


.
Yes. I've seen a spike on the energy bill. But the other benefits outweigh this issue. A counterbalance is you can turn the furnace down when you're working out because you won't need the office so hot. summertime though...
.
.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, you guys have inspired and motivated me. This is a BIG THING. This is coming from someone who loathes exercise. I'm so far from active I'd probably lie in bed all day if I could. 
I've already turned my desk set up into a stand-up desk, and ordered a $50 compact walker. Once I try that out for a while, I'm planning on making a bigger financial commitment and getting a more suitable desk and proper treadmill. Need something big enough to hold up my Cintiq 24HD though... it weighs about 30kg. That's going to be tricky.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep looking at this idea, too.

Check this Canadian author out.

http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/2009/02/treadmill-desk-make-millions-and-write.html

and Part II

http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/2011/04/how-to-write-novels-and-lose-weight-and.html

And Part III

http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/2012/01/attack-of-treadmill-desk-iii.html

And here's a Youtube video of Arthur Slade's treadmill desk in action.





I think it's a great idea. I still need to save enough to buy the treadmill first.

Write faster, dang it. Write faster...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Arthur makes a VERY good point in the video about shoes. Get good walking shoes and replace them every six months. You are going to be putting a lotta miles on those puppies.

I find at this point that I am alternating days with long periods at slow speeds (4 hours at 2mph) and short periods at higher speeds (1.5 hours at 3 mph and maybe even running a bit.) While I *can* forget I'm on the treadmill, generally I don't, and so I have to mix it up. I still very much look forward to getting on it each day. I spend the morning sitting and the afternoon walking.

I also find I write faster if I walk faster, to a point. I write in 1000-word blasts at 2.5 mph and 800-word blasts at 2.0. Weird. I definitely make more typing mistakes at the faster speed, though, and it's harder to do a fine click to get on the word that needs fixing at the higher speed too. But it mixes things up.

I am far more consistently productive now than I was before. I write 1K every single day rather than 2K every few days.


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Arthur makes a VERY good point in the video about shoes. Get good walking shoes and replace them every six months. You are going to be putting a lotta miles on those puppies .... I am far more consistently productive now than I was before. I write 1K every single day rather than 2K every few days.


.
That's what I found too - Writing faster at a speedier walking pace and more consistent productivity day to day. Ever go on a walk to figure out some thorny problem? I think that same mechanism is at work when treadmilling. Whatever it is - I use it. 
. 
I wear slipper moccasins that have indoor/outdoor bottoms on them and haven't worn the bottoms out in two hundred miles, the fuzzy inside is squashed down but thicker socks help. Barefoot didn't work so well though - lol.
.
.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Shoes? What's that? (Seriously, I thought I could use the tradmill barefoot, no?)


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

melissafmiller said:


> Here's another option for those of you who are pressed for space:
> http://www.amazon.com/FitDesk-FD-X-Semi-Recumbent-Pedal-Desk/dp/B003JTLJFY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358888551&sr=8-1&keywords=fitdesk
> 
> It's very compact, and it needs to be, because when I am lawyering, I generally have papers everywhere--so my FitDesk shares space in a home office with three full-sized desks! (Husband also lawyers from home) I only use it for fiction writing and screwing around on the internet.
> ...


Oh, thanks for sharing this. I have no space for a treadmill, but this could be doable. Does the laptop fit nicely on there? If you could do it again would you buy this? Love that it folds up. Is it easy to write and pedal? Walking seems easy enough, but for some reason pedaling seems like it might not come as naturally.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Candar said:


> Shoes? What's that? (Seriously, I thought I could use the tradmill barefoot, no?)


I did it barefoot for a few days and ended up very blistered. If you kept it up, you would probably end up with some very tough feet, but no real harm. There are believed to be advantages to walking barefoot versus using "running shoes," but...it's not super comfortable. (I'm wearing socks now.)


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I am so impressed with some of the setups here! I am doing this, people! It might be going on the credit card, but I'm gonna do it! 

I like that little flat treadmill that some of you have. Are the arms removable on it then?


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

The guy from http://www.treadmilldeskdiary.com/getting-a-treadmill/ says the arms on his are easily removable. It's flat, good for walking but not running, costs $250 on Amazon. That's what I'll be getting once we move to the US


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I find I actually look FORWARD to the afternoon when I spend my hours on the treadmill.

This has been a deal-changer for me.

I have to have the first of two surgeries on Feb. 18, so we'll see how I do after that.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> I am far more consistently productive now than I was before. I write 1K every single day rather than 2K every few days.


This is sweet, sweet music to my ears. Can't wait to finish the office this weekend and get started!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

L.T. Ryan said:


> They don't sell that exact model anymore. They shortened the Fredrik. Check craigslist or ebay for the old Fredrik model or the Jerker.


I found that out about the Fredrik which is REALLY too bad, but I'll look on craigslist, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Be aware:

Treadmill desks are not nearly as expensive as you think!

A Fredrik desk- second hand in Aust- comes in at $20? eBay has them all the time. 


And the treadmill- absolutely go second hand, and remember it's ONLY for walking so you don't need a monster. Something that will turn up to 5kph max. So just go with a real cheapy treadmill. Remember after Christmas, around this time, people will stop using their treadmills and start selling them. This is the time the NY resolutions fail! Their fail is our benefit mwahahahahaha. 

In Aust you can get a walking treadmill for $100, or a really good one for $250? Just keep researching!


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm typing this on my makeshift treadmill desk! My treadmill happened to have arms that are completely horizontal, so all I had to do was place a plank of wood across it for my working surface. And since I'm short, my wrists/elbows are at an ergonomic angle, though I do have to look down at the screen.

My only problem so far is that my accuracy is shot to hell, but I think I just need practice.

Anyway, thanks for the inspiration everyone!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried this, but a total failure, LOL

My back was killing me, I just couldn't orientate my arms.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't had any luck finding the Fredrik desk on Craigslist, etc. If I don't, I'll go with another solution. This is a really great idea though.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so I STILL can't afford a treadmill - (for a lot of different reasons) - but this morning I pedalled for a full hour on my recumbent exercise bike and wrote a full chapter on a clipboard. It's a little awkward - but I believe that I can fine-tune the process into something worth sticking at.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Already got the fancy treadmill, and a big'ol honkin' TV to put in front of it. Gonna rig me up something nice, I am, so I can walk and write, or walk and watch hockey!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I've just finished three weeks on the treadmill. I seriously don't miss a day M-F because that is now how I work the most productively. Sat or Sun I walk outside and run some too if weather allows it.

My stats are in my siggy, but here is some anecotal stuff:

1. Week 1 I had back pain that I assumed was from the position. I also had "treadmill legs" when I got off that made me wobbly for a bit after. Did 1.5 mph for 3 hours per day.
2. Week 2 I still had back pain that was easily either ignored or controlled with a bit of ibuprofen. Treadmill legs were gone. I bumped up to 2 mph as 1.5 seemed too slow. Went every day for 2-3 hours per day--had busier week and was out of the house more.
3. Week 3 back pain is GONE. Now I realize I just needed to strengthen some muscles. I walked a minimum of 3 hours and had two days of 4 hours. I can feel more defnition in several places in my thighs, although I simultaneously feel "cushier" as the muscle is more firm beneath the fat layers. Hopefully fat layers will start to go.

I'm not doing this for weight loss really, and I don't think I've lost anything. But wow, I don't even NOTICE walking around shopping or other ways. I don't fatigue at all when running around for errands. I do sense that my waist is also stronger and tighter.

This is a lifestyle change for me. I LOVE it. I've written a lot more words, and a lot more consistently. I only worry about an injury that will knock me out, plus two upcoming surgeries that will get me out of the habit a bit.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my big motivations other than I tend to end up not walking or hiking as much as I'd like in the constant Portland rain (and this is a cold winter we're having) is the studies that indicate that people who spend long hours sitting at desks are prone to almost all health problems. This seems like a healthy move. Besides I just like being fit. Weight really isn't a consideration. I'm still looking for the parts to make a good system, but I intend to get there.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

I just bought an used treadmill yesterday and we transported the beast on foot 2 blocks from the seller to my flat. Since it happened at midnight, I was expecting police to turn out and ask why the hell we are rolling a 70kg heavy machine on its tiny wheels through the street at night and if we stole it, but that didn't happen, so it now sits in my kitchen  
It cost around 270 USD and seems perfect as it has both straight arms and partially removable frame. So I can use it either as just the belt part under a table, or transform the frame into a makeshift table. Since it has a bookshelf, I am thinking of using bf's ipad for screen and bluetooth keyboard for writing. 
I'll let you know how it works.

So far, the idea of a "self punishment walking table for unsuccessful writers" seems to amuse my bf's colleagues who think I'm insane XD 

Note:  "Self punishment walking table for unsuccessful writers" in the sense of: You get up in the morning, check our sales and if they are not high enough, we punish ourselves by 2 hours on the writing treadmill. If they are high enough, we can lounge in a chair and sip tea.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

No one mentions noise. My treadmill is very noisy even at the lowest speed. I have a heavy duty ear protection that excludes all noise or you can plug it into something and listen to music or TV, but I can't hear the phone,doorbell etc and it is not the most comfortable thing to wear. Suggestions please?


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> No one mentions noise. My treadmill is very noisy even at the lowest speed. I have a heavy duty ear protection that excludes all noise or you can plug it into something and listen to music or TV, but I can't hear the phone,doorbell etc and it is not the most comfortable thing to wear. Suggestions please?


Sorry you have to deal with that. One of the reasons I paid so much for my treadmill is it is quiet.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine is quite quiet. It gets noisier on the highest speed (can get about as loud as a tumbling washmashine), but when on walking speed, it's not that bad. Mine came with a note that I should silicon the underside of the belt every 40 hours of use, so maybe that might help you as well? Or isn't your belt loose? My manual has it as one of possible reasons for noisines.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Candar said:


> Mine is quite quiet. It gets noisier on the highest speed (can get about as loud as a tumbling washmashine), but when on walking speed, it's not that bad. Mine came with a note that I should silicon the underside of the belt every 40 hours of use, so maybe that might help you as well? Or isn't your belt loose? My manual has it as one of possible reasons for noisines.


Not to mention if your belt isn't loose enough you can ruin the machine! Definitely something that needs looking into for everyone here.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Do you get silicone in a hardware store? Never heard of doing that before, thanks for the info. I don't think my belt is loose.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Candar said:


> I just bought an used treadmill yesterday and we transported the beast on foot 2 blocks from the seller to my flat. Since it happened at midnight, I was expecting police to turn out and ask why the hell we are rolling a 70kg heavy machine on its tiny wheels through the street at night and if we stole it, but that didn't happen, so it now sits in my kitchen
> It cost around 270 USD and seems perfect as it has both straight arms and partially removable frame. So I can use it either as just the belt part under a table, or transform the frame into a makeshift table. Since it has a bookshelf, I am thinking of using bf's ipad for screen and bluetooth keyboard for writing.
> I'll let you know how it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got my Trek Desk installed and ready to roll. Tomorrow will be the first full morning. Deanna, your three-week post from yesterday is dazzling. I haven't been this excited to start something in a long time!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

williamvw said:


> Just got my Trek Desk installed and ready to roll. Tomorrow will be the first full morning. Deanna, your three-week post from yesterday is dazzling. I haven't been this excited to start something in a long time!


Woo hoo!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

FIRST DAY!










As promised, my knees feel wobbly and a little achy, but that's what two months of no exercise will do to you. I started light, only going 1.5 MPH. After 94 minutes, I'd done 2.37 miles and written 1,351 new words, which is about 1 word/minute faster than my average over the prior four weeks. This was with spending about a half-hour getting comfortable with the new feel of the setup and my new keyboard. All told, I couldn't be happier. I need to install a set of speakers on the shelf in front of the treadmill, and it's a little inconvenient having the treadmill controls hidden under the table, but those are minor issues. Overall, I'm just surprised at how easy it was to adapt to writing while walking and stunned at it seeming to help improve my output speed. I don't even care about the losing weight side of it. So much awesomeness!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to the treadmill club!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been slowly, step by step (heh), building my standing/walking desk set up. First I raised my monitor (on a wooden box at first), then I got one of those compact stepper machines (not quite ready to commit to a treadmill yet, also space and toddler issues), and have finally replaced the box with a better desk set up. The new desk is basically a coffee table on top of another desk. Still not great but a better overall height and flat surface area.
But I'm scared now!
The new desk set up means everything is too high now to even just use standing, no way can I use it sitting any more. It really only works when up on the stepper. It's a level of commitment that's making me want to back out and lower everything down again. Did anyone else struggle with taking this step? Or are you all using more movable systems (laptops) that you can just take away from your high desks if you want to sit down sometimes?
I'm working with a Cintiq 24HD screen, which weighs about 30kg, so it's really not something I can move around much... 
Should I just push through and become a full time walker?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd give it a go. Start super slow and maybe even alternate slow walking (1-2 mph) with just standing. Do something sitting for 10 minutes every hour.

I had to give up my desk this week since I had surgery Monday, but I hope to be back at it after this weekend. I only treadmill 4 hours a day right now, so yes, I use a laptop. Since a lot of my work is in Photoshop, I can't treadmill for everything. I need a very steady hand for retouching photos. I use it for my writing and surfing hours.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

williamvw said:


> FIRST DAY!


William, that is so neat! I love all the extra work space on the sides.

Inspired by this thread, after I started talking about it, my husband built me a treadmill desk out of spare lumber. Mine's small, removable and best of all it was free. I'll post pictures later today.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, God this idea is GENIUS! I am a fitness buff and workout religiously, and next to writing, fitness is my second passion. Being able to combine these two favourite things of mine is a dream come true. 

Must. Get. One. Now.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I'm now almost four weeks into use and will crack the 50-mile mark on the next session. (For anyone interested, I track my daily stats here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuubfVW2W7yedEJfQUEza2xEWE0ycjh4YW9ERVhXb1E#gid=0.) I also just finished my first stint at 3.0 MPH, a number I wouldn't have thought possible while walking if I hadn't read it in this thread first. As it was, it felt exhilarating, almost frantic. But the WPM numbers are pretty clear: I write faster as walking speed increases. Crazy! The achiness in my knees after each session is receding, too.

Oh. And I figured out that my treadmill isn't broken -- it just turns off when the time counter hits 100 minutes. It's like a Y2K bug. D'oh!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

My treadmill does this too! Maddening!!!!!

Congrats on some good numbers!


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

So awesome. My Trekdesk arrived Friday and my treadmill will be here early next week. I can't wait to start exercising while I work!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> So awesome. My Trekdesk arrived Friday and my treadmill will be here early next week. I can't wait to start exercising while I work!


Have you tried to assemble that beast yet? It's a flipping tank.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

This is my DIY treadmill table. Don't mind the bad photoshop (that's my vanity table next to it blurred into nothing XD) and the ropes hanging down (I was just trying if the desk holds). I'm suprised how much I can write when on it. Walking when writing and no internet connection make procrastinating quite difficult XD


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Yours looks a lot like mine, Candar! I hope accuracy in typing improves with practice. Sometimes I have to hit 'Pause' if I'm doing a lot of cutting and pasting.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

I noticed that my accuracy is perfect when I rest the heels of my palms (is it called like that?) on the table or the keyboard (but I think we have different angles at the table desk). And at some speeds, my accuracy is really bad, but when I speed up, it's easier to walk and write at the same time. I'm at 2,4 kilometers per hour most of the time, as it is easiest to write at right now. But I suffer from terrible motion sickness and sailor feet when I get off the treadmill, so I am writing in a half hour and hour spurts and hope that it gets better in time.
(I hope I am making at least some sense. It's 4:55 a.m. here and I am finishing a book, so I stayed up, but I can barely read what I wrote, lol).


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Candar said:


> I noticed that my accuracy is perfect when I rest the heels of my palms (is it called like that?) on the table or the keyboard (but I think we have different angles at the table desk). And at some speeds, my accuracy is really bad, but when I speed up, it's easier to walk and write at the same time. I'm at 2,4 kilometers per hour most of the time, as it is easiest to write at right now. But I suffer from terrible motion sickness and sailor feet when I get off the treadmill, so I am writing in a half hour and hour spurts and hope that it gets better in time.
> (I hope I am making at least some sense. It's 4:55 a.m. here and I am finishing a book, so I stayed up, but I can barely read what I wrote, lol).


Have you tried slowly lowering the speed until the treadmill eventually stops, before disembarking?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to raise the bottom edge another inch or so, so the surface is closer to flat, but not quite. My side bars on the machine are at more of an angle, whereas yours are flat, so I went with a slant to keep the keyboard lower, if that makes sense. That way I can keep my arms/wrists in a more natural position.

I started at about 1.5 mph and have cranked it up to 2.0. That was actually a little too fast for heavy typing at this stage. I run and read on the treadmill all the time at under 6.0 mph, but walking and typing takes more coordination.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I know this is an ancient thread but I'm resurrecting it because I'm thinking of trying out this treadmill desk idea. Are any of the original treadmilling writers still at it? I'm interested in hearing your experience over the long term.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

Surprised Mr. Blake hasn't posted on this thread....


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

For long term planning with a treadmill desk:

1. Have a treadmill desk
2. Make it either height adjustable, or have a secondary desk where you have your computer/laptop
3. Don't push yourself. Walking every day is the key, you don't need to strain yourself. Start off with just 15 minutes then work up to portions of whatever works for you ( 30 minutes here, 2 hours there, whatever)
4. Keep in mind there will be days, and the possible chance, that once you build this beast it will sit there and dust up. If you want to stick at it, it takes habit, not willpower. 


In my experience having my main computer at the treadmill desk with a tall chair was detrimental. The chair wasn't comfortable (or safe), I was too high, and on days I didn't walk I felt horribly guilty because the treadmill was right beneath me. Having my main computer at my main desk is great, which means I can use my laptop at the treadmill when I need to. 

I've been dying to buy an electronic treadmill desk that goes up and down, but since they rank in the thousands I'm sticking with the two desks side by side for now. I don't move my monitors either, since I have three of them, but it just depends on your own set up. You may be able to change your monitor from one desk to another with a long enough cord, and bring up your mouse and keyboard.

Long term use can be done- but for me it really came down to knowing that I didn't actually want to walk 2-3 hours a day. Some days I just want to do 20 minutes, sometimes I'll stay on there and clock 12kms. 

So just be aware of what you actually want with the treadmill and go for it


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

There have been a few of these threads now... someday I will take this plunge. I already run at lunch so my legs should be strong enough I think....


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Dara England said:


> I know this is an ancient thread but I'm resurrecting it because I'm thinking of trying out this treadmill desk idea. Are any of the original treadmilling writers still at it? I'm interested in hearing your experience over the long term.


Still love mine! My cheap treadmill from Craig's List just keeps going. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. These are not the typos you are looking for...


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Dara England said:


> I know this is an ancient thread but I'm resurrecting it because I'm thinking of trying out this treadmill desk idea. Are any of the original treadmilling writers still at it? I'm interested in hearing your experience over the long term.


Hi, Dara. Getting on mine as soon as I finish this post. In 2013, I was doing great with it until the day summer break started. I have two girls in the room adjacent to my office, and with summer on, they were sleeping in the time slot during which I normally did my treadmill writing. Not only did I lose my treadmill time but it threw my entire writing schedule out of whack, and I didn't really get back on track until NaNoWriMo. Bad excuses all around, but there it is. IMO, the secret to making good use of a writing treadmill is not the treadmill; it's a consistent schedule plan that you know will align with your life and your body every day. If you feel weak first thing in the morning, save it for later when you have more energy. But like writing in general, you need a reliable, bulletproof routine.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread proves Kboards is a dangerous place to lurk - at least for the wallet! 

Based on the recommendations we were seeing here, we got a Lifespan treadmill desk just after Christmas, and have been using it for a month. My husband can't walk well due to broken back, but he's gotten a shelf set up with a spare monitor and keyboard, and is putting in ten to fifteen minute sessions throughout the day. He's up to writing at 1.8mph and getting almost an hour per day in. I know it's nothing compared to y'all, but it's a whole lot compared to what he was getting before! No noticeable change to his writing speed, though. 

I've been using it to watch Sherlock on my laptop, because I stand and walk all day, and sitting on the weekends drives me stir-crazy. 

The thing that makes me giggle, though, is when we go out to do errands first thing in the morning. He now starts off for the first few minutes at the exact same pace - 1.8mph - that he uses on the treadmill, absently swinging his cane like it's just a fashionable accessory. So thank you, for helping us decide to tread the boards, or board the treads!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Just finished my first hour on this thing and am absolutely LOVING it. Unfortunately, I'm in the editing stages of a novel right now. Can't wait to actually start pumping out word count on this thing. I think it's really going to help me get the words out and avoid distraction, as my brain should associate "treadmill time" with "writing time".

I"m thinking in April or so, I may actually get one of those big independent desk joints (trekdesk, I think?) to use. I wanted a more powerful treadmill than the standard all-in-one units so that I can use it for actual workouts, too.

This is the ProForm Power 995c with my dining room table extension leaf draped across it. The leaf is heavy enough that there is no jostling or movement as I'm walking (2-2.2mph so far, hopefully 3-3.5 in the coming months).

(Please excuse the mess, took this as soon as I finished setting it up).


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

SM Reine said:


> That looks great! Looks very sturdy!


It is very sturdy so far, given the weight of it.

I definitely can't take credit for the idea. On one of the few treadmill desk threads floating around KB, someone mentioned that they did this, and it made a lot of sense to me so I followed suit.

Also... should it fall and break my foot, I'll have a more legitimate reason to sit around on my #ss like a lazy bum. It's really a win-win setup.


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

I love mine! I had a post up here last month title $14 treadmill desk. I'm only doing an hour a day while walking at 2.2mph and I stand at it for 1 to 2 hours a day as well. I've developed an Achilles tendon problem and am working on stretching exercises to ease the pain. I'm sure it's due to overdoing it in the beginning and it's slowly getting better.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else would find it motivating, but as a mental game, I spent an afternoon on Google Maps and planned out a walking tour from home to -- fill in your destination of choice. Mine was Arenal Volcano in Costa Rica. I located various points of interest along the route and noted their distances from my start. On my progress spreadsheet, I have a column to track total distance on this "walking vacation," and as I approach the POIs, I do a little research about the site and whatnot to keep me motivated.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

It is our 25th anniversary next month. I asked him today what he wanted, he didn't answer and asked me what I wanted. I didn't have an answer. We have a freaking bowflex upstairs, which I never use, but that's not exactly something you can work on while exercising. I think I'll ask for a manual treadmill for my anniversary present.  He's handy in his wood shop, he can build out the rest to make it a functioning desk.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

williamvw said:


> I don't know if anyone else would find it motivating, but as a mental game, I spent an afternoon on Google Maps and planned out a walking tour from home to -- fill in your destination of choice. Mine was Arenal Volcano in Costa Rica. I located various points of interest along the route and noted their distances from my start. On my progress spreadsheet, I have a column to track total distance on this "walking vacation," and as I approach the POIs, I do a little research about the site and whatnot to keep me motivated.


I LOOOOVE this! I'm off to put together a virtual walking trip!

And I just got my treadmill desk set up last week and kind of want to marry it. It is wonderful.









(ignore all the ugly chords. Still trying to figure out that situation)

I think what I like about it so much is that it is such passive exercise. My biggest obstacle to being active before was carving out time to do it. I'm going to be at my desk one way or another, and if I'm going to be there, why not make a 10,000 step goal? It works for me. And whether it takes me an hour to walk three miles or three hours to walk three miles, I'm still walking three miles every day.

I've found my productivity has not suffered, in fact, I'd say for whatever reason my writing has gotten a little better. Maybe increased blood flow to the brain? I do have to remind myself, though, that I can write on it. My first instinct is, "Well, surely I should go to my lap desk to write this chapter. I need to CONCENTRATE." And then I have to say, "Try writing it here on the treadmill and see what happens." And then I go, "Wow! That turned out really well!" It is still a bit of a surprise. Hopefully I won't have to have this conversation EVERY time in the future. 

But I'm a total convert. I've lost five pounds this week and haven't changed my diet or made any other alterations to my life. Funny how not sitting around for ten hours a day will do that.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

That is fabulous, Kate! 

What is your set up? I.e. model of treadmill and desk.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> I've found my productivity has not suffered, in fact, I'd say for whatever reason my writing has gotten a little better. Maybe increased blood flow to the brain? I do have to remind myself, though, that I can write on it. My first instinct is, "Well, surely I should go to my lap desk to write this chapter. I need to CONCENTRATE." And then I have to say, "Try writing it here on the treadmill and see what happens." And then I go, "Wow! That turned out really well!" It is still a bit of a surprise. Hopefully I won't have to have this conversation EVERY time in the future.


Your setup looks great, Kate! I especially like the London art. Is that where you'll be walking to? ;-)

I now have enough data to be pretty sure that my writing output increases roughly 2 WPM on the treadmill. I was hitting 15 at my desk during NaNoWriMo, and in Jan-Feb, I've been averaging right about 17.5 WPM on the treadmill, which yields 1,000 words/hour, give or take, striding leisurely along at 2.4 MPH.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Christa Wick said:


> That is fabulous, Kate!
> 
> What is your set up? I.e. model of treadmill and desk.


Thank you! I ended up going with this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BRK9VO/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I was a little worried about the shortened belt compared to the other models, but if you aren't using it for running, it's perfect (and I appreciate reclaiming some of the extra floor space). The one thing I didn't know about treadmill ownership prior to this is you have to keep the belt lubricated with silicone, so make sure to pick that up if you're doing it! (I grabbed http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VZLCWY/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Also, I think SM Reine mentioned it on another thread, but make sure to have a good pair of cushy shoes. I started walking in my grippy socks (which is my favorite footwear on an elliptical) and could feel it was going to be an issue if I continued. But other than that, it is GREAT!



williamvw said:


> Your setup looks great, Kate! I especially like the London art. Is that where you'll be walking to? ;-)
> 
> I now have enough data to be pretty sure that my writing output increases roughly 2 WPM on the treadmill. I was hitting 15 at my desk during NaNoWriMo, and in Jan-Feb, I've been averaging right about 17.5 WPM on the treadmill, which yields 1,000 words/hour, give or take, striding leisurely along at 2.4 MPH.


It is! I went three times this past year (caught David Tennant in Richard II and Tom Hiddleston in Coriolanus, and a bunch of my favorite actors that no one has ever heard of) and now that they've announced Benedict Cumberbatch is doing Hamlet this fall, I've got to figure out how to get back again.  Seriously, I have fallen in love with the U.K. and would stay there forever if I could. So I figure I'll do a virtual walking tour of all the sites I need to visit next.

And that is AWESOME about your increase in WPM! YAY DATA! Love it! It was feeling like I was getting more done, but wasn't sure if time was just compressed or if it was real. That's great to have some hard numbers to back it up. Awesome!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, Kate! I know a lot of people have their eye on that model -- it's even $400 off today! Since I have an expensive bowflex gathering dust, I'm going to start less expensive if I can. I think I'll do the treadmill at the gym for the next few weeks (normally I walk the indoor track instead of using a treadmill) to just get a feel before I put the $ out. But I need some solution. I'm in no way getting enough exercise during the day. I doubt if I even walk a mile all total. Maybe I should get a counter for that, too, to see how far off I am.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Christa Wick said:


> Thanks, Kate! I know a lot of people have their eye on that model -- it's even $400 off today! Since I have an expensive bowflex gathering dust, I'm going to start less expensive if I can. I think I'll do the treadmill at the gym for the next few weeks (normally I walk the indoor track instead of using a treadmill) to just get a feel before I put the $ out. But I need some solution. I'm in no way getting enough exercise during the day. I doubt if I even walk a mile all total. Maybe I should get a counter for that, too, to see how far off I am.


Sell the bowflex, and use that money towards the treadmill.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

It's technically hubby's and we'd make more if we donated it and took the tax deduction, I suspect.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I was inspired by the WC to get a treadmill desk and I *love* it. I've been using it anywhere between 3 and 6 hours a day -- if I'm writing, or if I'm just fooling around on the computer, I turn that puppy on.

I think it's relatively easy to get things done while using it because it's true multitasking: your body is doing one repetitive, easy action, which frees up your mind to concentrate on its thing. 

The best part is the size of the desk! (I got a Lifespan 1200, which a couple of people here recommended -- I'm not much of a do-it-yourselfer.) I had a teeny desk before, just big enough for my laptop. Well, now I have a laptop, a 27" screen (an old iMac), a keyboard, a big trackpad, a light, space for a couple of books... I'm in heaven.

Thank you, Writers Cafe for recommending this!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Christa Wick said:


> Thanks, Kate! I know a lot of people have their eye on that model -- it's even $400 off today! Since I have an expensive bowflex gathering dust, I'm going to start less expensive if I can. I think I'll do the treadmill at the gym for the next few weeks (normally I walk the indoor track instead of using a treadmill) to just get a feel before I put the $ out. But I need some solution. I'm in no way getting enough exercise during the day. I doubt if I even walk a mile all total. Maybe I should get a counter for that, too, to see how far off I am.


I did the same thing! I tested the speed on my gym treadmill to see what it felt like to walk 1 mph and if I could type like that (it's a good test). I shopped around awhile trying to figure out how to do something more economical, but finally decided to pony up the money on something I knew would work and bought the Lifespan (I have a history of trying to cut corners and ending up spending more money than it would have cost if I just bought the more expensive option in the first place). I think my one bit of advice would be if you're going to put something together, make sure it doesn't jar your computer. I did the SurfShelf with my elliptical and each step caused my laptop screen to flicker. I am now working off my desktop, and have been thinking I could have gotten a bookshelf to set in front of a cheaper treadmill to hold my monitor at the right height and then a board system like others have done to hold the keyboard. But I do love the Lifespan and figure if I amortize the cost out over the life of the equipment, it ends up being a sound investment. I put on 40lbs since quitting my day job to write at home, and this is the first time the scales have gone backwards due to something I can see as sustainable. LOVE it!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I'm writing on a treadmill desk, too. I love it! I tried to go the cheap route, too, but the used treadmills I looked at didn't go less than .05/mph, so I decided to get a LifeSpan and use the desk I have with a workstation thing that can be used at full height for the treadmill and then lowered if I want to sit down. I really didn't want to give up my desk with its drawers and storage. I have a blog post up about it today at Girlfriends Book Club. Don't know if I can post the link, so I won't. 

I've done an hour and a half today. Also discovered the treadmill desk makes it really easy to keep track of my total writing time each day, a good thing on some days and not so much on others.


----------



## Shinteetah (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, everyone who's contributed to this thread! I've been kicking around the idea of a treadmill desk for months, but this has finally tipped me over the edge (in a good way). I'm off to order a treadmill!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

> I LOOOOVE this! I'm off to put together a virtual walking trip!
> 
> And I just got my treadmill desk set up last week and kind of want to marry it. It is wonderful.
> 
> ...


This is the one I have. Lifespan for the win! Or you could add a turbo trainer to the back wheel of this one:


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

How does that bike work? It looks like the wheels are on the floor...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## noirhvy (Dec 29, 2015)

My take on all this is that many treadmills are made so you can fold them up and put them away in a closet -- which is what most people do with them eventually. I had a treadmill and a small apartment and so I put it in the hall an somebody (thankfully) stole it. But if it works, go for it. My you-know-what does get mighty sore from all this sitting. And having a hot story line going just makes it worse. I hate to stop.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cheryl M. said:


> How does that bike work? It looks like the wheels are on the floor...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I don't think that one is fully set up. I had a DIY raised shelf that overhung my bicycle and something like this

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/turbo-trainers/trainers/elite-magnetic-force-trainer-pack

which was originally purchased just to use the bike indoors rather than having both a stationary bike and a street bicycle. While I can work pretty well while walking on a treadmill desk, I could only do passive activities with the bike. It might be a sensory thing with my knees always coming up at me, or maybe because there's a little more side to side.

I have the lifespan treadmill but don't use it enough. I'm trying to adapt my schedule. Normally I wait for the end, or a block, of a story before I edit. I'm going to move toward at least half an hour of edits 5 days a week so I can get the treadmill time in. (I do get other forms of exercise in during the day, but they aren't dual purpose, which "is the dream.")


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

It does seem like it's missing a part lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Cheryl M. said:


> How does that bike work? It looks like the wheels are on the floor...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It's not for riding. It's for commuting to the office  I thought it should have a roller under the rear wheel.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

It is a beautiful piece of furniture, Mark. I know he's intentionally leaning forward to enjoy that cup of tea (or maybe saké), but the posture issue would worry me. My overhang came out far enough I could keep my spine straight. I don't want a new one (donated the trainer about 6 months ago), but going to show this to my "maker" and give him some ideas  Thank you for posting it.


----------



## kespano (May 11, 2016)

I can't believe I've never heard of this before! It's a great idea. I'm addicted to my mini trampoline... don't think that will work for writing.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> It's not for riding. It's for commuting to the office  I thought it should have a roller under the rear wheel.


Oh! It's basically just parking his bike at his desk! I like your idea better. His seems a bit...painful. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

It's a cool idea. It's not something I'd do myself since I detest exercise, but if it helps you keep healthy instead of sitting at a desk, then do it!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I only ever made it halfway to a treadmill desk. I've got a standing desk with a winch to move it from sitting to standing position. To be honest I still sit 80% of the time, but I do feel good when I know I've got a full day of computer work ahead and wind it up to the standing position. I feel much better at the end of the day from standing rather than sitting.


----------



## KathyQuinn (Feb 27, 2015)

Mines DIY and simple and I love it! Piece of plywood that will fit across the handles. I attached a strip of one inch molding along the bottom so pencils, mouse, laptop, etc won't slide off. I then cut two short pieces of PVC pipe (similar diameter to handles), cut a section out for an opening, and screwed the pipes onto the bottom of the plywood. The pipes snap onto the treadmill handles so I can remove the "desk" quickly and easily if I want to use the treadmill by itself. My handles are on a slant so I also duct taped a piece of pool noodle to the end of each handle to act as a "stop" and prevent the desk from sliding down. The pool noodles are soft so I leave them on while running and don't have to worry about falling into them or hitting my hands. I definitely don't see the need to spend $300 on a "real" one unless you have the money to burn or want bells and whistles like adjustable height and cup holders.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheryl M. said:


> I made my own too. Well, my husband did it. We bought a lap desk and then attached it to the treadmill with zip ties.
> 
> Then I got on the sewing machine and sewed up some pouches to attach to the arms to hold all my "stuff" I like to keep handy.


Gasp! YOU GUYS! My treadmill desk is dying.   Time to search Craigslist.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Cheryl M. said:


> Gasp! YOU GUYS! My treadmill desk is dying.   Time to search Craigslist.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry for your loss  This is the one I have http://www.amazon.com/LifeSpan-TR1200-DT-Treadmill-Lubricant-Bundle/dp/B00D2BULWQ


----------

